
Apple engineer reveals where the iPhone's original software came from - aritraghosh007
https://venturebeat.com/2014/03/26/apple-engineer-reveals-where-the-iphones-original-software-came-from/
======
jason_slack
Why am I getting a security warning:
[http://imgur.com/8XkwwKb](http://imgur.com/8XkwwKb)

~~~
wmil
I'm getting the same thing... I'm guessing that the poster uses 'HTTPS
Everywhere' but the site doesn't have a valid SSL cert of it's own. It seems
to be defaulting to the wordpress.com cert which won't work on that domain.

Change it to http, everything works.

~~~
jason_slack
Thanks, I didn't think to try that!

